# Can't open Army.ca or Milnet.ca



## GAP (7 May 2007)

Can't open Army.ca or Milnet.ca, but I can open Air force and Navy. The system has been wonky all day, almost impossible to post, taking forever to load. All evening  I have not been able to log onto Milnet or Army, and just tried this as a lark.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 May 2007)

They all just worked for I...........you are not the first to mention this today, yet I have worked fine the whole time. Maybe an internet problem this time??


----------



## proudnurse (7 May 2007)

I was on until approx 02:00 this morning. When I tried to log out, I had a very difficult time. In the end I just gave up all together on logging out as it took too long. I ended up just clicking the little red box at the top right of the screen to close the main board web page altogether, as it just stayed frozen on my screen. Tonight seems to be fine so far though. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 May 2007)

The server is "OK" right now... CPU and memory usage are both pretty normal, though the database could be slow at times.

I've visited all sites and they work OK for me, so I'm not immediately sure what's going on. How many are having this type of problem? Is it always milnet.ca and army.ca?

Unfortunately I'm on the road so I'm not in a great position to be able to dig deeper.


----------



## HItorMiss (7 May 2007)

It has been wonky on and off for me as well. Sometimes very fast and other times taking forever. But it is all random like the main page will load but the forums will be slow, or the moving from forum to forum is fast then takes forever.

I was sure it was just server load though


----------



## proudnurse (7 May 2007)

For me, last night it was on army.ca

~Rebecca


----------



## Mike Baker (7 May 2007)

I have had some trouble trying to get on army.ca for a day or two now.


----------



## deedster (7 May 2007)

ditto re: Army.ca ...
all systems go this morning though.
D2
PS  I'm sure it had *everything* to do with the Toronto Smoker thread...tee hee


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 May 2007)

Mike_Baker said:
			
		

> I have had some trouble trying to get on army.ca for a day or two now.



Ditto.

I did not try the other two (just army.ca and milnet.ca) but I had the same problem with two computers running three different OS and different browsers.

The site has been sporadic, for me, for several days.  When it's _up and running_ it works fine but mostly it has been either impossible to access at all or impossible to get past the _forums_ main page.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 May 2007)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Ditto.
> 
> I did not try the other two (just army.ca and milnet.ca) but I had the same problem with two computers running three different OS and different browsers.
> 
> The site has been sporadic, for me, for several days.  When it's _up and running_ it works fine but mostly it has been either impossible to access at all or impossible to get past the _forums_ main page.



Now (last 15 minutes) I can open air-force.ca and navy.ca but *not* army.ca or milnet.ca but that will, likely, change during the morning if the past few days are any indication.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 May 2007)

Edward, I am having no troubles whatsoever.............I did do a delete of cookies/ history and a restart when Mike first did the change over.....maybe that??


----------



## GAP (7 May 2007)

The site is flying now, but ER was right, getting past the front page to the forums was a lesson in patience for Milnet and Army, but not for Navy and Air Force. I don't know how they are structured, but for me that seemed to have the biggest impact.


----------



## Edward Campbell (7 May 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Edward, I am having no troubles whatsoever.............I did do a delete of cookies/ history and a restart when Mike first did the change over.....maybe that??



Did that, Bruce ... and thanks for the reminder, it's been a few weeks since I last _cleaned house_.

Things were just as wonky as I tried to get back into air-force.ca, army.ca, milnet,ca and navy.ca: works one minute, freezes me out the next.  All same same in Linux/Firefox and Vista/Explorer7.  I'm persuaded my router/connection is OK because everything else works fine in all three OS/browser combos.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 May 2007)

Was giving me problems up to 9:30 PST now works fine.


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 May 2007)

Been working fine for me... site seems a bit faster when using tethered BlackBerry than cable connections.


----------



## NavComm (7 May 2007)

wow there have been some changes since I was here last. I've had trouble connecting to army.ca. I know I tried a few times last week and finally gave up. Again today, it took a very long time to connect and when I tried to post a reply I wasn't able to. Anyway, I see we have milnet and navy.ca now. I'm sure when I have time I will be able to read what is going on, but for now it's just too frustrating waiting for a page to load.

It looks very nice though! Good job.


----------



## GAP (7 May 2007)

Gone wonky again...can't get on milnet or navy, but did get on army, where it seems to be wonderful, or its just a coincidence of timing....


----------



## rene_arsenualt (8 May 2007)

i to am having a problem with the forums and the site itself loading very slowly... i called my internet provider thinking it was the connection but they said everything is fine on my end


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 May 2007)

Well, at this moment (0530 Eastern):

On the MS Vista/IE7 Box - army.ca and air-force.ca run well, nothing heard from milnet.ca or navy.ca; but

On the Linux/Firefox box - army.ca and air-fore.ca open but then stall/freeze but milnet.ca and navy.ca work perfectly.

Go figger!

Edit - only minutes later all four work on the Linux/Firefox box and all but milnet.ca work on the MS Vista/IE7 box.


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 May 2007)

About two hours later:

On the MS Vista/IE7 box - army.ca opens, very slowly, and then works even more slowly.  Air-force.ca opens slowly and then freezes, neither milnet nor navy.ca open at all; but

On the Linux/Firefox box - army.ca open quickly and then works slowly while air-force, milnet and navy.ca all open very slowly but then air-force.ca works well.

If the past few days are any indication this situation will persist throughout the day.

All other web sites open quickly and work well on both boxes.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 May 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. It looks like I'll have to do some checking under the hood when I get back to Ottawa, but in the short term, the problem is not _critical_ (as in it won't take us off the air and keep us off, it's just intermittent).

Thanks for your patience on this, it sure makes the replacement hardware purchase seem like a good decision! (Since it does appear to be a limitation on our end, not a network problem or DNS problem, etc.)


----------



## Edward Campbell (8 May 2007)

Just an update, at about 1630:

Linux/Firefox - army.ca opened, painfully slowly, then ran fast.  Two minutes later - all *except* army.ca would open; while

MS _Vista_/Opera - only navy.ca opened but it runs very, very fast.


----------



## GAP (8 May 2007)

With all the people from various areas posting on their speed and the time of day, it will at least give you a sense of where to look for a solution. From the little I have seen posted, the site seems to be overloading, then sheding the load, or vice versa.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 May 2007)

Very slow for me too. Can hardly open any pages from this ip address.


----------



## ErorZ (9 May 2007)

I've been getting the following error when trying to access army.ca, happens about half the time, trying again a few seconds later usually works... it's the only web site that gives me problems.

Gateway Timeout
The following error occurred:

```
A gateway timeout occurred. The server is unreachable. Retry the request.

Hope this helps in finding the issue, if there is one.
```


----------



## Mike Baker (9 May 2007)

I have the problem sometimes, that some versions are slower then others(Army.ca for one). But I only use Milnet.ca now, and it works just fine.


----------



## cameron (9 May 2007)

Interestingly I haven't had this problem today but i've had it several times in the past.


----------



## jbeach95 (9 May 2007)

For me, for about the past two weeks, it has taken a long time for anything to load, but it evenutally does.


----------



## jbeach95 (9 May 2007)

Okay, I tried it on another computer and it's working fine.


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2007)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> ...
> On the Linux/Firefox box - army.ca and *air-fore*.ca open but then stall/freeze but milnet.ca and navy.ca work perfectly.
> ...



 >

Edward, how very Freudian of you!!


----------



## proudnurse (10 May 2007)

Same thing happening now, as it did the other night. When clicking on topic's on the main board.... it just stays frozen. It took me a couple of try's to get on this one, to update the same thing is happening for me. Now, as I try and log out... will see if it works for me tonight! (Generally army.ca when I am on here) Also, when replying to topics... I found that when I want to 'preview' my post before saving it, it takes a while for it to come up. Says "fetching preview" for a long time. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Blackadder1916 (10 May 2007)

It is almost as if the different sites have separate personalities.  Sometimes if Army.ca won't open, Air-Force.ca or Navy.ca might, or may be faster.  The oddest quirk is that the 'unread posts' are sometimes different among them.  An example is, this morning Army and Air-force had the same two pages of unread topics, whereas Navy.ca came up with only a single topic.  Is Navy.ca less intelligent than the others?


----------



## GAP (10 May 2007)

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Is Navy.ca less intelligent than the others?



Ohhhh....I can just hear the waves crashing now....poor guy!!  ;D


----------



## garb811 (10 May 2007)

Of course, it might not be the site at all but rather one of the intermediate routers.  ie.  For the past several days I've been checking and quite often the problem is with intermediate routers having excessively slow response time and high packet loss (ie. As I’m writing this, one of the hops is dropping 40% of my packets and 38.99.136.234 has a max response time of 923 ms).  Either of these issues will make your surfing a grind or even bring it to a standstill.  If you initiate a connection to one of the other flavours they could respond fine because your initial connection is still waiting for lost packets to arrive.

There are a number of ways you can check this but one easy way is to use VisualRoute but you can also run tracert from the Windows command prompt.  

Go Start -> Run and type "cmd" in the box that shows up.  This will open a black window where you will type "tracert army.ca", tracert milnet.ca" etc.  Traceroute will run and produce something like this:

1  <1ms     <1ms    <1ms   192.168.0.1
2  22ms     33ms     18ms   router.network.net
3  294ms    *            *      badrouter.network.net

Lower times are better, higher times means a lot of lag, the “*” indicates no response/unreachable = probable lost packets.

Linux has a much better native version, as it is much more powerful via available config options, although you enter “traceroute” at your command prompt.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 May 2007)

Good news, I think the problem has been resolved, or at least improved. Please let me know what your experience is from here on out, and thanks again for your patience!


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 May 2007)

All four are up and running quickly on the MS _Vista_/IE7 system and on the Linux/Firefox box, too.  I don't have the other boxes up right now.


Edit: added superfluous Linux box info.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 May 2007)

No worries, as you pointed out the problem seemed to have nothing to do with the desktop or configuration.


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No worries, as you pointed out the problem seemed to have nothing to do with the desktop or configuration.



Well that may be so but, whatever it was you did...

has me being able to hit from work once again!! LOL

Thanks Mike!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 May 2007)

That actually makes sense. One of our redundant Internet links was down, so you'd have a roughly equal chance of loading a page, timing out, or having things load very slowly.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 May 2007)

Just a question for my internetly-challenged self.....why did I fly the whole time?


----------



## armyvern (11 May 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Just a question for my internetly-challenged self.....why did I fly the whole time?



Because the system knew it was your Birthday you lucky old man!!  >


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 May 2007)

Once you look up the address for Army.ca you system will cache it for a period of time. Our setup replies with both addresses in a random order, and most programs pick the first in the list. (So we have poor man's load balancing as a result.)

If you looked up the "good" address first you're in luck. If you got the one that was down, you would generally try to connect to it, time out, and then try the one that was up. (Hence the delay) Some programs will not fail over though (or not do it very well) so it would seem like the server was down all together.


----------

